# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  DDoS-вредонос атакует устройства AVTech, используя CGI-уязвимость

## olejah

Недавно обнаруженное семейство вредоносных программ для Linux ориентировано на продукты компании AVTech и использует CGI-уязвимость. Об этом сообщают эксперты Trend Micro.

В настоящее время вредоносная программа детектируется как ELF_IMEIJ.A, как и Mirai, руткит Umbreon, LuaBot и BashLite она предназначена для устройств Linux ARM. Linux стал платформой для многих устройств Internet Things (IoT), неудивительно, что злоумышленники сосредоточивают свое внимание на этих устройствах, это обеспечивает им большую степень поражения.

Недавно обнаруженный вредонос пытается заразить устройства от AVTech, используя уязвимость CGI, находящуюся в CloudSetup.cgi, которая есть на всех устройствах AVTech, поддерживающих облако Avtech.

«Параметр exefile запроса CloudSetup.cgi указывает определенную системную команду, которая должна быть выполнена. Поскольку проверка параметра exefile отсутствует, злоумышленник может выполнять произвольные системные команды с привилегиями root» - объясняет Search-Lab.

Trend Micro утверждает, что об этой уязвимости AVTech было сообщено в октябре 2016 года. Несмотря на неоднократные попытки связаться с ней, от компании не поступило никакого ответа.

Вредоносная программа ELF_IMEIJ.A распространяется в скриптах cgi-bin. Чтобы обнаружить уязвимые устройства, отправляется специальный запрос на случайные IP-адреса, затем троянец внедряется с помощью команды, запускающей загрузку. Атакуемое устройство, как объясняет Trend Micro, обманом забирает вредоносный файл и изменяет разрешения файла, чтобы выполнить его локально.

«Этот зловред может атаковать IP-камеры, оборудование CCTV и сетевые рекордеры, поддерживающие облако AVTech. Как только вредонос устанавливается на устройство, он собирает системную информацию и данные сетевой активности. Он также может выполнять команды от злоумышленника, инициировать атаки отказа в обслуживании (DDoS) и завершать свою работу» - объясняют исследователи.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

